# Any Military/Former Military Members Here?



## Gregg (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## matt01 (Feb 2, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 2, 2006)

USN AME3 81-85


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 2, 2006)

No just one of my grandfathers if I remember right was in the US Navy and my other grandfather was a merchant marine for NOrway in WW2.


----------



## Gregg (Feb 2, 2006)

USMC aviation (F4's)1980-86

[Edited on 2-3-2006 by Gregg]


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 2, 2006)

Aye Aye!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> Aye Aye!


I thought you were just a recreational sailor for some reason.

Bruce Buchanan was in the Navy too.

[Edited on 2-3-2006 by SemperFideles]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gregg_
> USMC aviation (F4's)1980-86
> 
> [Edited on 2-3-2006 by Gregg]



I worked on F-4 J's, F-4 S's and F-14's

Where you at Cherry Point by any chance?

I was at Oceana, the USS Forrestal, and USS Saratoga.


[Edited on 2-3-2006 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm instrument-rated to fly F-4 J's, F-4 S's and F-14's.













....on Microsoft Combat Flight Simulator...
:bigsmile:


----------



## non dignus (Feb 2, 2006)

DS2 USS Moosbrugger DD-980 '85-'89


----------



## Archlute (Feb 2, 2006)

"Airborne Ranger, Airborne Ranger, where have ya been?
Around the world, and back again.

Airborne Ranger, Airborne Ranger, how did you go?
In a C-130, a flyin' low.

Airborne Ranger, Airborne Ranger, what did ya do?
I killed those (insert name of current national enemy, or a derogative form thereof) for me and you..."

C company, 3/75th Ranger Rgt. '93-'95.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 2, 2006)

Yes!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 2, 2006)

Hubby was AF, his grandfather was Navy.

I was a military BRAT, mother/father/stepfather were all AF during Vietnam and one continued after. My grandfathers were Army Airforce during WWII and Navy during Korea...the third grandfather I'm not certain of. I also have a brother that did time in Kuwait with the Air National Guard...last I heard of him, he was heading for Officer's School.

[Edited on 2-3-2006 by LadyFlynt]


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> ...


I was enlisted 2 years, 4 years ROTC, and 4 years as an officer. Just got out about a year ago from active duty so I could start seminary. Still got my IR time though...


----------



## jfschultz (Feb 3, 2006)

Lt USNR aboard USS Leary DD-879 1970-1972

My father-in-law was the gunnery officer on the USS Chatelain DE-149 in WW2


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 3, 2006)

My goodness! All these Navy guys!

My mother's side has a great sea-faring tradtion. My great-great grandfather became very wealthy selling ships in Maine. I heard his business when bust when the ship design drastically changed in the 1800's. My great-grandfather was a Navy Captain. My grandfather enlisted in WWI and then spent his entire life on ships. They brought him back into the Navy with the rank of Commander during WWII where he converted civilian yachts for military use. After the war, he spent the rest of his life as an engineer on yachts for wealthy families in New England.

When I told my grandmother I decided to switch options in college and become a Marine she said "That's wonderful, I love the uniform." My grandfather was a bit upset saying "...they always die first."


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> My goodness! All these Navy guys!
> 
> My mother's side has a great sea-faring tradtion. My great-great grandfather became very wealthy selling ships in Maine. I heard his business when bust when the ship design drastically changed in the 1800's. My great-grandfather was a Navy Captain. My grandfather enlisted in WWI and then spent his entire life on ships. They brought him back into the Navy with the rank of Commander during WWII where he converted civilian yachts for military use. After the war, he spent the rest of his life as an engineer on yachts for wealthy families in New England.
> ...



And don't forget that the Marines get their paychecks from the Navy. I wonder why. Could it be that they are in the NAVY?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 3, 2006)

The Army is the _oldest._ That should count for something on this Board!:bigsmile:

As for my beard... don't ask, because if I answer truthfully I'll have to kill you. 

[Edited on 2-3-2006 by SolaScriptura]


----------



## Kstone1999 (Feb 3, 2006)

US Air Force 1991-1995


----------



## kceaster (Feb 3, 2006)

"Back in 1775, that's when my Marine Corps came alive..."

Sgt. K.C. Easterday, USMC

Army is the oldest? Perhaps in its current form by a couple of months. We Jarheads have a line going back further to the Regiment of Foot. Does this sound like a Presbyterian argument?

Randy, if you look closely at the Marine's paycheck, it is issued from the DoD. But we are a part of the Department of the Navy....THE BEST PART!

"Some men look back on their lives and wonder if they've accomplished anything. Marines never have that problem." President Ronald Reagan (roughly quoted).

"Gone to Florida to fight the Indians. Will be back when the war is over." Col. Archibald Henderson - 5th Commandant of the Marines. "Grand Old Man of the Marine Corps." He served 53 years and was Commandant 39 of them.

Semper Fi!

KC

[Edited on 2-3-2006 by kceaster]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SolaScriptura_
> 
> As for my beard... don't ask, because if I answer truthfully I'll have to kill you.



Yeah, Are you friends with C. Evertt Koop. He didn't shave his beard either. In 1985 everyone was suppose to. That was one of the reasons I got out. I didn't want to shave my beard. Seriously.














[Edited on 2-3-2006 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## matt01 (Feb 3, 2006)

> Yeah, Are you friends with C. Evertt Koop. He didn't shave his beard either. In 1985 everyone was suppose to.



Why would Dr. Koop have needed to shave his beard? He is not a military veteran. The _ceremonial_ uniform that he is posing in is for the U.S. Public Health Service.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Feb 3, 2006)

US NAS Sigonella, Sicily, Italy

1989-1993, Sigonella Police Dept. (Military Police, Navy)


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 3, 2006)

USAF

I'm the only non-Marine in my family. Going all the way back to the 18th century. There is only one other non-Marine in my direct lineage. My Great Great Grandfather.

Hence, "OoohRah! Semper Fi!" Is our family cheer at all gatherings.


----------



## SRoper (Feb 3, 2006)

"The ceremonial uniform that he is posing in is for the U.S. Public Health Service."

The PHS Commissioned Corps is made up entirely of commissioned officers, although they are not classified as military. The uniform is not just ceremonial. Of course since he was not Navy, he did not need to shave his beard.


----------



## Archlute (Feb 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SolaScriptura_
> Yes!



Ben, were you merely being enthusiastic about affirming your past service, or were you unable to restrain your repressed pride upon hearing an old cadence  ? I believe that you pointed out on a previous thread that you served with 2nd Batt., right? 

Now it would be really sweet if I could find any emoticons that were fast-roping into a room clearing situation from MH-6 'little birds'.

"stack!"

"Ranger Smiley, blow the lock!"

"clear!!!" 

(sound of door being kicked open after shotgun blast, precision double taps from friendly M4's, smoke clears...)

"Ranger Smiley, team status?"

"Area secure, zero casualties, six rounds expended"

"Enemy?"

"four "

"excellent, proceed to objective hollow point."

"roger that."





Well, I made due with the emoticons we have here. "Improvise and survive" is a great motto to master.


----------



## Herald (May 10, 2006)

*Those in the military*

I would like to know how many on the PB are active and former members of the military. The internet has made the world small and it is not unusual to keep in touch with our military brethren while they are stationed on foreign soild. We should esteem their service while praying for them and their families. It is good to know those who stood at the front line of our nations defense regardless of whether they are active, retired or separated. 

Please let us know your branch of service, time in service, rank, military speciality, where you are stationed and how we can specifically pray for you (including your unit and family). 

Since this is the OP I guess I'll start....

USAF 1979-83
Morse Systems Operator, Airborne Morse Systems Operator (commonly known as a "ditty bop")
Rank: E-4 Sgt. 
Duty assignments: RAF Chicksands, England and Offutt AFB, NE












[Edited on 5-10-2006 by BaptistInCrisis]


----------



## bigheavyq (May 10, 2006)

USAF 89-93 flight data specialist Edwards AFB
worked on shuttle recovery team, and saw the first flights of the B-2,C17, F22, and F23. Met chuck yeager and saw margaret thatcher, jimmy stewart, and ronald reagan.


----------



## Theogenes (May 10, 2006)

TIS: 1987-1999
USAF
Captain,
Dietetics
Andrews AFB, D.C., Wright-Pat, OH, Peterson, CO, Minot, ND


----------



## BaptistCanuk (May 10, 2006)

Couple of years in the Canadian Forces reserves. Do I ever miss it.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 10, 2006)

See this thread.

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=16432#pid228186

Please do a search before starting thread like these


----------



## BaptistCanuk (May 10, 2006)

Patrick, I saw this kind of issue on another message board recently. Sometimes a topic that has been done before is going to come up again. There's really nothing wrong with that, right?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 10, 2006)

SUre, its OK.
But it's simpler to revive an old thread, and ultimately takes up less memory. One also gets to read what was offered beforehand, you know, join the conversation from way back. And Patrick doesn't have to rehash all his missions behind enemy lines for the third or fourth time, talk about trying to run a drip-IV hung from an e-tool, openheart surgery lying on his belly, stuff like that. He can't tell you what happened in XXXXXXXXXXXXX

{sorry, this post has been interupted for security reasons}
[edited by NSA, CIA, DII, FBI, NIS, and the Shore Patrol]


----------



## gwine (May 10, 2006)

The trouble with reviving an old thread is finding it, although Andrew never seems to have problems with it.  And I never can get the search engine to find things for me.

With my memory, I can't even remember if I have posted already in a thread. The one on where you are from and where you have moved to has 2 posts by me on where I am from. At least I have the same answer both times. 

No military, though. 4-F - profound hearing loss (What? SHOUT LOUDER! *I can't hear you!!*)


----------



## Herald (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> See this thread.
> 
> http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=16432#pid228186
> ...



Sorry. I typed before I thought.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 10, 2006)

No Prob! Thread's merged!


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 10, 2006)

Hooah!

In my younger, higher-speed days, I was in 2nd Ranger Bn.

But for the past few years I've been in the chaplain candidate program... I've now completed my packet and am awaiting acessioning. 

My first tour as a chaplain will likely be with the 82nd. Then, perhaps if I can get back in shape, I can go to one of the bats... or maybe an SF group. We'll see.


----------



## smhbbag (May 10, 2006)

> And don't forget that the Marines get their paychecks from the Navy. I wonder why. Could it be that they are in the NAVY?



Of course, the Marines are a Department of the Navy after all.....the Men's Department.


----------



## BaptistCanuk (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> SUre, its OK.
> But it's simpler to revive an old thread, and ultimately takes up less memory. One also gets to read what was offered beforehand, you know, join the conversation from way back. And Patrick doesn't have to rehash all his missions behind enemy lines for the third or fourth time, talk about trying to run a drip-IV hung from an e-tool, openheart surgery lying on his belly, stuff like that. He can't tell you what happened in XXXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> ...



LOL. True. Good point.


----------



## Puritanhead (May 11, 2006)

I was a Captain in the _militant wing_ of the Salvation Army from 1999-2003, which is a heavily-armed _Christian_ paramilitary group

:bigsmile:


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SolaScriptura_
> Hooah!
> 
> In my younger, higher-speed days, I was in 2nd Ranger Bn.
> ...


If you really want to succeed as a Chaplain then you'll have to give up that "Bible" thing you believe in... 

Hey Bruce, weren't you in the Navy. 

I don't mind being linked with the Navy, it keeps them from getting their funding cut. It's funny because when I came in they were all about "Blue Water" operations. They've learned to hitch their train to Joint Operations, but especially partnering with Marines, if they want to stay relevant to the emerging global security threat.


----------



## BaptistCanuk (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> I was a Captain in the _militant wing_ of the Salvation Army from 1999-2003, which is a heavily-armed _Christian_ paramilitary group
> 
> :bigsmile:


----------



## BaptistCanuk (May 11, 2006)

It is sad but true, but Rich is right. For some reasons chaplains can't propagate Christianity and kinda have to leave their Bibles at home.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFidelis_
> Hey, Bruce, weren't you in the Navy?


No, Rich, no "naval-gazing" for me.

I rose to the glorified rank of "cadet-captain" in the Civil(ian) Air Patrol.

[Edited on 5-11-2006 by Contra_Mundum]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> I was a Captain in the _militant wing_ of the Salvation Army from 1999-2003, which is a heavily-armed _Christian_ paramilitary group
> 
> :bigsmile:



Did you serve under Frau Farbissina?


----------



## BaptistCanuk (May 11, 2006)

So Bruce, that WAS you shining that (spotlight) down on me from that combat helicopter? Whatever went on...I didn't do it. I'm innocent.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 11, 2006)

Suuuure, you are. Ve haf veyss of making you talk!


----------



## BaptistCanuk (May 11, 2006)

Hey Bruce, I want to apologize for how I handled that situation last week. You seem like a good guy and I didn't give you a chance before I got angry. I will try to see what someone is saying if I don't understand from now on.

Peace.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 11, 2006)

No prob. Glad you're back.


----------



## BaptistCanuk (May 11, 2006)

Thanks Bruce.


----------



## Pergamum (May 11, 2006)

5 years active duty army officer.


...Work for a higher General now.


----------



## kevin.carroll (May 11, 2006)

11 years Army. 97E-10L...and not being a Covenanter, I'm proud of it!


----------



## Herald (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by SolaScriptura_
> ...



You know the Air Force respects the US Navy. They're so desperate to be like the Air Force they even try to land their jets on ships.


----------



## Herald (May 11, 2006)

Rich,

It was either the Marine Corps. or the Air Force. It literally came down to the fact that the Air Force recruiter came to my house first. If the Marines came I would have been on a bus to Paris Island.


----------



## Cuirassier (May 15, 2006)

Canadian Armed Forces - Signals Branch (1988-1997).

5 years as a signals field op, 4 years as a signals field officer. One of the most exciting and rewarding times of my life!

dl


----------



## tellville (May 18, 2006)

Canadian Armed Forces - Primary Reserve Infantry/Musician, primarily a musician. 2000-Current

I am currently a corporal. I play trumpet and am the primary bugler for official ceremonies (they sent me to Italy last year to play for WWII cermonies!) . When with the infantry I am either enemy force or a radio operator. I am a member of the Loyal Edmonton Regiment, the last regiment in the British Commonwealth that has the designation "Loyal"  Another uniqe thing to our regiment is that we invented the idea of going through the walls of all those up close European houses instead of going outside to be shot by snipers! 

LER!


----------



## oworm (May 23, 2006)

British Army......................Demobed 1979


----------



## Kaalvenist (May 24, 2006)

U.S. Army, 56M, 759th MP BN, Fort Carson, CO, 2002-present

... and just reupped today!

[Edited on 5-24-2006 by Kaalvenist]


----------



## Truly Blessed (May 29, 2006)

Retired Army 83-03


----------

